# 555 or 565???



## dskugley (Feb 5, 2006)

I'm in the market for a Look frame and have heard mixed responses on the 555 vs 565 & 585. I briefly test drove the 565 today and loved it. The 555 was not available. Is there a $500 noticeable difference between the 555 and 565? I race very little and do a lot of 50 -100 mile rides.

Any thoughts?


----------



## hairscrambled (Nov 18, 2004)

The 565 has racier geometry. In the size I ride (53cm) the 565 has a longer toptube and steeper seat and head tubes and the ride is a little harsher. For recreational riding I'd choose the 555 which is what I did.


----------



## funknuggets (Feb 4, 2004)

not that it will help now, hopefully you are already breaking in a new look, but the 555 races just fine. Im not sure why it would be necessarily considered a recreational ride. Its light, compact, and stiff. I've ridden it long and short, aggressive and easy and it has met all my needs. It handles me better than the components have.


----------

